# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  lcd 16 x2   44780   simbolu problēma

## simistors

Kur varētu būt kļūda, ja ik pa laikam notiek šādi ?

----------


## abergs

Nav ievēroti laikiar rezervi vai vadības impulsiem lēzenas frontes...

----------


## korkis

Pie reizes pajautāšu vai ar arduino var dabūt uz lcd garumzīmes?

----------


## simistors

> Nav ievēroti laikiar rezervi vai vadības impulsiem lēzenas frontes...


 Paldies Abergs. Par tiem laikiem arī kko lasīju importa angliešu internātos... tik jocīgi, ka šī kaite piemetas *random* un tieši zilos lcd.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Pie reizes pajautāšu vai ar arduino var dabūt uz lcd garumzīmes?


 Šiem indikatoriem parasti ir astoņas vietas, kurās katrā var ieprogrammēt savu simbolu pie startēšanās un tad to rādīt. Ja nav vajadzīgi daudz dažādi simboli vajadzētu pietikt, ja ir vajadzīgi daudz, nu, tad jādomā.

----------


## Jurkins

Vai tā hu..a notiek uz Arduino ar standarta LCD bibliotēku vai ar kādu citu, vai pliks atmelis ar kaut kādu bibliotēku, vai pašrakstītu kodu?
Man šķiet, ka nav obligāti tos astoņus lietotāja simbolus ielādēt pie inicializācijas. Var jau arī procesā. Ar kiriļicu var nopirkt gatavus indikatorus, bet ar tādu mazu LV diezin vai kāds krāmēsies, lai gan kas zin, ja nevajag vienu vai piecus, bet vairāk, varbūt kādu mazo dzelteno var pierunāt.

----------


## simistors

> Vai tā hu..a notiek uz Arduino ar standarta LCD bibliotēku vai ar kādu citu, vai pliks atmelis ar kaut kādu bibliotēku, vai pašrakstītu kodu?
> Man šķiet, ka nav obligāti tos astoņus lietotāja simbolus ielādēt pie inicializācijas. Var jau arī procesā. Ar kiriļicu var nopirkt gatavus indikatorus, bet ar tādu mazu LV diezin vai kāds krāmēsies, lai gan kas zin, ja nevajag vienu vai piecus, bet vairāk, varbūt kādu mazo dzelteno var pierunāt.


 Tā hu..na notiek uz arduino micro ar standarta lcd bibliotēku...  Pie vainas jau  laikam būs beigās lētie ķīnas displeji..   jo ar  citur pirktajiem (neatceros kur) tādas  kaites nemetās.   

Nost ar ZILAJIEM !!!   (ekrāniem)  ::

----------


## njakts

izskatās līdzīgi kā man bija, bet ne ar zilu ekrānu...
katru otro vai trešo reizi mašīnā piestartējot xenonus ekrāns izdarīja šādi:

pārvietoju blokiem vadus savādāk un neesmu vairs novērojis šo problēmu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, tas ir lasīts, ka šie ir visai traucējumjūtīgi, tā dēļ ir ieteikts regulāri atjaunot ne tikai mainīto informāciju, bet visus rādāmos datus.

----------


## Isegrim

Varbūt vērts vadus grupēt un ferītus virsū samaukt?

----------

